
Ask HN: If reCAPTCHA captured speech could every word be understood by NLP? - chrisherd
reCAPTCHA has completed digitizing the archives of The New York Times and books from Google Books. Could an audio reCAPTCHA make every word and dialecht understandle through NLP?
======
PaulHoule
No, only about 95% of them. People can't do better than that, and much of that
is ambiguity in the source material.

~~~
chrisherd
i get that, I just wonder whether utilising a massive platform approach like
reCAPTCHA could optimise the ability of NLP to comprehend things at a far
higher rate.

~~~
PaulHoule
Certainly

